# bunny ate raw sweet potato



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh no! I just found out that Phoebe Mae (15 weeks old) ate some raw sweet potato. The bag of sweet potatoes (destined to be cooked for Thanksgiving in a couple days) was on a shelf and she mountain goated herself up there. She ate about 3 square inches of skin and a very thin layer of the flesh underneath. She would have done this during the afternoon- I knew she was in the kitchen but thought she'd gone back in her cage!

Anything I need to look out for? She's acting pretty normally, we let her out to play more so hopefully her digestion is good. Her poops look normal and she's eating fine.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh no 

Here's what I Found! I think the idea is not to feed them it cause if it's fed too much it will destroy their good feed. I don't think it's poisonous to them. I would be pushing LOTS of hay with that girl. Also watch for gassy belly! 

http://www.carrotcafe.com/f/veggies.html

Can cause gas or are very sugary: do not feed 

Green beans 
White and red potatoes 
Beets 
Fresh corn 
Fresh peas
Dangerous, contain compounds that destroy nutrients: do not feed 

*Sweet potato* 
Cassava 
Bamboo shoots 
Maize 
Lima beans 
Millet 
Bracken fern 
Tea leaves 
Coffee plants
Dangerous, contain toxins: do not feed 

Rhubarb leaves 
Raw lima, kidney or soy beans 
Onions [suP]2[/suP] 
Citrus peels
Can cause impaction 

Whole seeds 
Nuts 
Grains 
Dried corn 
Dried peas


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 24, 2008)

This forum is slow again today 

I would push fluids (possiblypedialyte)and give bene-bac also in addition to hay 

To be honest there is so much discrepancy between lists that I am getting more confused!

I do think that sweet potatoes are on the unsafe list but after looking at this present posted list I also noticed that citrus peels were mentioned as bad 

We already have another thread going saying that they are OK
http://www.carrotcafe.com/f/veggies.html


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, guys! It's been over 2 hours since she had the raw sweet potato, and she appears to be fine...


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 24, 2008)

I would just look for symptoms of poisoning. Keep an eye on input and output, and make sure she doesn't have a GI slowdown or rumbly tummy. My first guess is that sweet potatoes with all their starch could cause GI slowdown. My second guess is that they themselves could be toxic, and there are several things to look for there. Obvious things like behaving strangely, coughing, wheezing, rapid or slow heart rate, etc. Also I would do the "neurological symptoms" check--shine a flashlight in her eye and look for the iris to contract (pupil gets smaller). Slow or no contraction of the iris could mean neurological problems. I hope she only got a tiny bit and everything will be a-ok!


----------



## JimD (Nov 24, 2008)

How's she doing?

~Jim

ETS:
I'm going to move this to the Infirmary


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 25, 2008)

How's Phoebe Mae?
I would guess that she's still doing well???


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry guys, I had to leave for work right after I last posted and I just got home a couple minutes ago. My boyfriend had the day off and he kept an eye on Phoebe Mae. She seems to be completely normal- her usual cheerful, hyper, hungry, poop machine self! It's been well over 24 hours since she ate it, when is she out of the danger zone? 

Thanks for your concern, everyone!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds like she's fine, Shiloh. Thank Goodness!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see this post earlier, but here is info for reference . . .

Raw sweet potatoes are used as rabbit feed in some countries, so a little certainly won't hurt your rabbit. Trypsin inhibitors that "may"slightly interfere with protein digestionhave been voiced as a concern (especially in young, developing stock) but no conclusive evidence is available.

"Use of sweet potatoes in rabbit feeding
197. Sweet potato tubers are good energy feeds for rabbits. You can feed them as: 
- chopped, fresh tubers;
- dried chips;
- meal. 



[align=left]198. You can feed the rabbits with sweet potatoes in the same way as you feed the pigs. You must take the same precautions. "[/align]


[align=left]http://sleekfreak.ath.cx:81/3wdev/CD3WD/AGRIC/FB46UE/B109_7.HTM#B109_7_2
[/align]
[align=left]
Sweet potatoes as a feed is also mentioned in an on-line article by well respected rabbit expert and author P.R. Cheeke.[/align]


[align=left]http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/003/T0554E/T0554E16.htm[/align]


[align=left]Pam[/align]


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 25, 2008)

onder:To feed or not to feed

That is the question............

I had to laugh afterI readPam"s

post because we are surrounded with so much conflicting info but.. it's good to sort all of this out because knowledge is POWER

I had a feeling Phoebe would be OK 

I don't think that pet rabbits need the sugar in the sweet potato tubers

so I'm not going to feed them 
but I wouldn't over worry if a bun got a hold of one either


----------



## pamnock (Nov 25, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I don't think that pet rabbits need the sugar in the sweet potato tubers



To put it into perspective, apples and the canned pumpkin commonly fed to rabbits have more sugar than sweet potatoes.

Pam


----------

